# predator recommandation



## emptyhead (Apr 16, 2007)

I have been given the task of stocking a tank in a school science lab. I think it is a 90 gallon, but I'm not sure - it's a big square all glass tank. The science teacher wants some kind of predator. He has several snakes, turtles, etc. and there are a several days through out the year when they do predator/live prey days and he wants the fish to be part of that.

So - what should I put in it?

It has to be a fish that is easily available and is not very expensive.


----------



## kj23502 (Jul 29, 2008)

An eel  
Macrognathus siamensis(aculeatus), Peacock spiney eel;
Mastacembelus erythrotaenia, Fire eel;
Macrognathus zebrinusZebra eel

How about a bichir?? 
Polypterus senegalus, or
Polypterus ornatipinnis,
Polypterus delhezi,
Polypterus palmas

piranha

Black Ghost Knife--Apteronotus albifrons

silver datnoid=Datnioides polota (formerly known as D. quadrifasciatus)

I'd go with an eel, bichir, or the datnoid :thumb:


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Pike cichlids for the win! Excellant ambush predators.


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

dwarfpike said:


> Pike cichlids for the win! Excellant ambush predators.


Yeah, a pike cichlid will swallow anything it can! And they are real fast!

A " belly crawler" only gets around 10" or so and is usually quite commonly available.


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

I agree with dwarfpike---Pike Cichlids are swift on the attack and swallow instantly! The Birchirs are also a good choice. Seeking their prey as they slither through the water using their sense of smell and so forth. 8)

...there are a variety of other predator choices.


----------



## Vincent (May 7, 2004)

You could also try a red bay snook, Petenia splendida. You can find them at Petsmart.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

There are a lot of fish I want to suggest... but I have to admit a Pike would be as good or better than the other preditors I'd rather have...

I vote Pike...

I also suggest you contact some of Ohio's local fish clubs. There is a good chance you could find someone willing to donate a fish to such a project... oh and by the way... that's really cool of you helping out like that... :thumb:


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

Peacock eels are not real predators, datntoids are low growers, piranhas are boring, What about a pair of large cichlids such as red devils of jags. Snooks are also a great choice for an aquatic predator. Their mouth extends, creating a vacuum that sucks in prey.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

I'd have to vote for a pike. Second choice would be a parachromis of some sort but I think that would be pushing it in a 90.


----------



## rogersb (May 21, 2007)

No one votes for the common sunfish? Voracious and not even bad looking under some nice lighting.


----------



## emptyhead (Apr 16, 2007)

Well, I acquired some adult malawi haps and am going to put a 12" male macrostoma in the science lab tank. He is in a 150g tank and is being pretty aggressive and starting to hunt smaller fish, so he needs moved anyway.

We will see how he does. I think he will be a good predator for the science lab.

Thanks for all the input. I will probably add some more fish at some point.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

Assuming you are going to feed live fishes during that predator event, I'd only feed one's you've personally bred or small (no larger than 3-4" for just one feeder fish) goldfish *from a local pond owner not from an LFS*.

Another good live food that would be very fun to watch is Live Grass Shrimp...they're surprisingly quick my haps go nuts chasing them.

Lastly, if you just want to feed a frozen food, frozen silversides should be fine.

In the meantime I'd stick with whatever you are feeding him now as his staple food. Anyway I hope you found my suggestions for live foods good... Like I said though, if you are going to feed live fish stay away from LFS feeder fish and nothing bigger than 3-4" to be safe.

Anyway, another interesting non-cichlid predator could be a fresh or brackish water Dwarf Puffer. They'll eat clams, mussells, crabs, crayfish, snails, fish, insects, etc. They are also considered from what I read to be even more personable and intelligent than Cichlids.

Hope that helps,
~Ed


----------



## trimac (Mar 27, 2003)

Hoplias Mal.-mean as heck with big teeth-he would love that!


----------

